
When Is It Time to Hire a Recruiter? - ohjeez
https://shift.newco.co/when-is-it-time-to-hire-a-recruiter-590220a28c8e#.orxw8bqco
======
dbg31415
Answer:

When you have money to burn, just want bodies in the door by a certain date,
and don't really care about quality or fit of candidates you hire.

Longer Answer:

Recruiters fuck up. A lot. They work on commission, so it's just a numbers
game to them. They screen out good candidates because they look for
interviewing skills, or communication / sales skills, or ability to complete
LinkedIn profiles... signals that aren't nearly as important to the job as
they are to the job application process. Additionally, recruiters don't tend
to have the background to know how to screen technical talent.

You are the best judge of your company needs and culture. Hiring the wrong
person is very costly -- money, time, productivity, and frustration. Hire an
incompetent manager, and you may lose the entire team of junior talent under
him. With all this in mind, it's always OK to carve out some time for
interviews. You know first-hand what really matters and what you're really
looking for -- you can make the judgement call on compromises in real-time.

What I tell my clients who say they can't find talent is to make sure they
have built up their farm system. Budget time for their team members to network
and socialize -- as part of work. Make sure it's the sort of place where your
current employees want to tell their friends about job openings. Sponsor some
Meetup groups, host some public lunch and learns, participate in career fairs,
be active on social media... way better use of your company resources than
paying recruiter commission.

